# I Think I've Found a Way to Make Peace on Baptism



## Marrow Man (Aug 5, 2009)

Perhaps here's a way immersionists and non-immersionists can compromise on the mode of baptism:

[video=youtube;-Frk2H-g3CQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Frk2H-g3CQ[/video]

Now that's affusion!


----------



## Curt (Aug 5, 2009)

How many fingers did he use in pushing the baptismal lever?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 5, 2009)

Yep. That would cover all the bases. LOL


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 5, 2009)

Whoa! It completely wrecked the car!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2009)

Goes to show how heavy water is at 1000 kilograms per cubic meter.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 5, 2009)

It would baptize you and send you straight to heaven in one shot.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 5, 2009)

But was it moving water? I mean where the water in the bucket came from. One Pastor I know will only baptize in rivers and moving water.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd say that water was moving pretty fast!


----------



## William Price (Aug 5, 2009)

Yep, that handled the whole issue, sprinkling and immersion.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 5, 2009)

Augusta said:


> It would baptize you and send you straight to heaven in one shot.



Yes, this is definitely one way in which baptism by pouring _can_ symbolize death.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 5, 2009)

> It would baptize you and send you straight to heaven in one shot



Wholeheartedly approved by the Church of Christ and all other you-can-lose-your-salvation-types.


----------



## Quickened (Aug 5, 2009)

Augusta said:


> It would baptize you and send you straight to heaven in one shot.



 No doubt about it!!!


----------



## Sven (Aug 5, 2009)

This should be the pope's chariot. Then, whenever he travels anywhere, he can baptize people at will and remove their original guilt.


----------



## baron (Aug 6, 2009)

Hungus said:


> But was it moving water? I mean where the water in the bucket came from. One Pastor I know will only baptize in rivers and moving water.



Every one knows you need to be baptized in a river with running water or you are just baptizing in dirty water (sins) of others. How else is baptism supposed to wash away your sins? That would be like a mulititude of people taking a bath in the same dirty water right. Just think bathing in someone elses sins. Yuck.

Actually this is what I was taught when I was saved in a Pentecostal church. 

I am so thankful and glad the Lord delivered me from such foolishness.


----------



## PresbyDane (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep, that about gets them all.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 6, 2009)

The force of the water may push them over backwards. Where are the catchers?


----------



## chbrooking (Aug 6, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Goes to show how heavy water is at 1000 kilograms per cubic meter.



That's about 8 lbs./gal. for those of us who just can't do metric.


----------



## charliejunfan (Aug 6, 2009)

amazing!!!!


----------

